# How To Keep A Poodle's Mind Busy...



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall getting his winter reading list in order. :glasses-nerdy:







When the season changes, so does our daily routine. As darkness falls earlier in the northeast, indoor games like hide and seek, find it, food puzzles and active training sessions in our basement rise higher in priority. Living in a four season climate means changing it up for the poodle. But for now, we'll continue to fit as much outdoor fun as we can!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's another fun book for Chagall during the long cold winter, Fun Nosework for Dogs. There is lots there that can be done in the house. It looks like our libraries overlap quite a bit.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the book suggestion, Catherine! Always love adding to a reading list.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, Chagall, you are SO erudite! My two are still working their way through the Spot books...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*fjm*, Chagall comes from a family of early readers!  He he started out reading children's books.:biggrin:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think Chagall should join Lily at College!!!!!! I bet they could create some 'college hi-jinks' that legends are made of, together! LOL!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I think Chagall should join Lily at College!!!!!! I bet they could create some 'college hi-jinks' that legends are made of, together! LOL!


:laugh: Chagall said he's in, and he _demands_ a co-ed dorm!  He and lovely Lily have met, they spent an afternoon together and had a splendid time. Hopefully, they'd spend more time hitting the books in college than they would :knuddel:!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We should go down to Princeton some time with Chagall and Lily.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> We should go down to Princeton some time with Chagall and Lily.


Yes! That's where my dh's office is, he can take us all to lunch!:eating: So many great places to take photos at the university!:camera:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Yes! That's where my dh's office is, he can take us all to lunch!:eating: So many great places to take photos at the university!:camera:


Sounds like a plan for continuing my Lily goes to college series in fine fashion and good company.


----------

